# breeding



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

I recently purchased 3 pairs of rollers,they have been in my loft 1wk.I put in clay nest bowls in the boxes,provided some straw and lately I have found straw strands up in the nest box anything else I should be doing to help with the new breeding pairs?I hope to get yb out of these pairs to fly.These are '10 birds.


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

keep doing what you are doing. nature will take over when they are ready.


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

thanks can't wait for babies


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

today there was alot of straw in the top nest bowl


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

They will mate up when they feel secured and you will have babies. Just give them time to get settled, then y ll have eggs and eventually babies.


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

thanks I think they are feeling more secure they are starting to come out in their avairy


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

we have 1 egg today!!


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

kelliepulido said:


> we have 1 egg today!!


Congrats! Make sure your birds have calcium available.


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

the hen is sitting tonight


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Congrats on your first egg. They must be starting to feel at home.


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

I think so too


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

We would love to see pics when they hatch. Best of luck with them.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

Big congrats !! Once they start they don't want to stop, i am on my second round this week


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

great...


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

waiting for babies today is day 17


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

all 3 pairs are sitting on eggs the last pair is about 2wks behind the first


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

4 babies now!! 1 wk old and new babies yesterday.Last pair not sure how they will do the Dad has not been sitting very good


----------



## Microcat (Nov 22, 2010)

OO! OO!! Pics!! PICSSS!!! I love seeing baby pics!


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

4 babies all seem to be doing well.One looks like it will be all white,1 looks almost like a milk choc.color.Now the first pair is sitting on round 2


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

picture picture picture


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

nice birds and loft Hmoo where are you in mi I live in st.johns near lansing


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

Macomb county. Is there alot of people were you are flying pigeon?
im a newbie so yepp yepp =D


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

lot of homers racers yes lots I am a newbie too


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

yes im not the only one. i like your loft dude. very nice. i wan planing to make a cage like your too. im gonna make one and put it on my side wall too. lols


----------

